

VC portfolio page changes - hansy
http://neuvc.com/labs/vcdelta/

======
callmeed
I've been following their twitter feed for a long time
([https://twitter.com/vcdelta](https://twitter.com/vcdelta)) ... one of my
favorite twitter bots

------
ignacioelola
You've written scrapers for all this
[http://neuvc.com/labs/vcdelta/vcs.html](http://neuvc.com/labs/vcdelta/vcs.html)
VC pages? I can almost feel the pain...

~~~
Aqwis
It says he "looks" at them, so he probably does it manually.

~~~
asg
That text is written from the point of view of 'neubot', so its not 'man'-ual.

------
diziet
Do keep in mind the date when the actual investment happened is probably 2-5
months before the vcs had posted it on their site, especially for earlier
rounds.

~~~
ganeumann
Many times. But a few times they've posted it before they announced it :)

------
nreece
RSS Feed: [http://feedity.com/neuvc-
com/VVFQUVVR.rss](http://feedity.com/neuvc-com/VVFQUVVR.rss)

------
krschultz
Deletions are potentially as interesting or more interesting than additions. I
think that generally speaking the more scrupulous investors do not hide their
failed investments, but I am aware of some firms that delete failed companies
from their portfolio page to inflate their 'batting average'.

~~~
ganeumann
VCdelta author here.

It knows deletions of course, but because the scrapers break, or the sites go
down or the portfolio companies names change, there are a lot of false
positives, so I decided not to publish them. When a site breaks and a
portfolio add doesn't get published, that's not a big deal (VCdelta doesn't
purport to be complete) but saying something's been deleted when it hasn't
been seemed different.

~~~
kevin_morrill
If you, or anyone reading, is really interested in this kind of analysis reach
out to me at kevin@mattermark.com. We build all kinds of crawlers like this.

------
hemoglobin
It's missing the money part

/e math isn't far away, but it helps to put it in context. On that note, it's
nice to have an updated list with most vc deals made in the past 3 years

~~~
_zen
It looks like it's just scraping the portfolio pages of most of these, and
most portfolio directories list nothing more than a company's name and
website.

That said, doesn't AngelList or CrunchBase have something like this already?
(or at least an API to extract more information from)

~~~
ovi256
Now, it would be fun to run predictions on the portofolio and investment data.
Predict what companies will get investment next, what domains are hot, and so
on. Who knows, you could even make money from this.

------
pbreit
What are we looking at?

~~~
jpau
A list of investor-investee relationships, each given an approximate
establishment date.

The website "watches the portfolio pages of some 150+ venture capital sites.
Every night I look at each page, note any additions, and report them here".

